# Input/Output questions



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I have noticed on most amplifiers that they have Balanced (XLR) and Un-balanced (RCA) for inputs and then binding post for outputs. Most receivers have binding post for outputs though, so you cannot connect them without a conversion. Why do they do this?
I mostly need to power a speaker, but the difference from outputs from my receiver and inputs from the amp are different so I can't do it, is their any way to solve this?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Endesereth said:


> I have noticed on most amplifiers that they have Balanced (XLR) and Un-balanced (RCA) for inputs and then binding post for outputs. Most receivers have binding post for outputs though, so you cannot connect them without a conversion. Why do they do this?
> I mostly need to power a speaker, but the difference from outputs from my receiver and inputs from the amp are different so I can't do it, is their any way to solve this?


XLR's are used primarily with Professional Audio gear and some High End Home Components. However, they are used as Interconnects, not Speaker Connections. The major advantage with XLR's is they are less prone to interference. Especially in a Studio where long Cable runs are the norm. 

The only time an XLR would be used with a Speaker is when the Speaker is Active (Amplifiers built into Speaker) Again, it is almost solely Professional Monitors that are Active. Paradigm used to make Active Versions of their Studio Series. They are still highly desirable and worth quite a bit.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Endesereth said:


> I have noticed on most amplifiers that they have Balanced (XLR) and Un-balanced (RCA) for inputs and then binding post for outputs. Most receivers have binding post for outputs though, so you cannot connect them without a conversion. Why do they do this?


Because those receivers have amps built into them and are intended to be connected directly to speakers. Some, however, also have RCA outputs to connect to external amps, if necessary.



> I mostly need to power a speaker, but the difference from outputs from my receiver and inputs from the amp are different so I can't do it, is their any way to solve this?


Sure. Connect the speakers to the receiver.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Thats the thing, my receiver sends about 100watts per channel at 8ohms
My speakers are rated at 500watts max, and I wanna send more power to them, maybe like 100-200watts more. 
Sorry I should have just said this at the beginning,:rofl: what amp would I use to send it more power?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Endesereth said:


> ...what amp would I use to send it more power?


Emotiva XPA-5
or
Emotiva XPA-2 for fronts and XPA-3 for center and surrounds


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Endesereth said:


> Thats the thing, my receiver sends about 100watts per channel at 8ohms
> My speakers are rated at 500watts max, and I wanna send more power to them, maybe like 100-200watts more.


That all depends on what receiver you have, if your receiver does not have pre-outs then you wont be able to add an external amp or amps. What receiver do you have?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Endesereth said:


> Thats the thing, my receiver sends about 100watts per channel at 8ohms
> My speakers are rated at 500watts max, and I wanna send more power to them, maybe like 100-200watts more.
> Sorry I should have just said this at the beginning,:rofl: what amp would I use to send it more power?


Why do you "wanna send more power to them?" 200w would give you +3dB.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Your receiver(the Yamaha RX-V363) only has a subwoofer out. You can't use an external out without a receiver upgrade.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Why do you "wanna send more power to them?" 200w would give you +3dB.


I mostly just used that as a example

I am going to upgrade to a Onkyo TX-NR1007 soon


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Outboard amplification is less necessary with that receiver (135 wpc) as you would need to at least double its output to get a noticable difference in SPL. Sound quality is a different issue and might be improved by the right kind and power level of outboard amplification.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok thanks:bigsmile:

thanks for all your help


----------

